# Sunday Night Report



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I think that I'll do everybody a favor and just do way with allthis bickering. What people don't know won't hurt them. Thanks again to all of you who had something positive to say.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

:bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn fine job 5prongs! thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dang you are on fire!!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown How deep of water have ya been finding them in? You sure are killing me, been itching to go but everything always seems to come up, but it will happen soon. Thanks for the report and :takephoto my boys and I sure enjoy the photos.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Do you mind saying what town you were in like Mobile Pensacola etc?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to bust that AZZ this early :clap


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice mess offlatties!:clap


----------



## Pacesetter (Aug 31, 2008)

If you fish for a livingI could understand killing that many. If not I just don't get it if it is more than you could eat in 2-3 meals.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Pacesetter (3/24/2009)*If you fish for a livingI could understand killing that many. If not I just don't get it if it is more than you could eat in 2-3 meals.


Like I have said before, I have to drive from 120-150 miles just to get to the water from where I live.I sell them just to offset the cost of fuel and everything else it takes. You do have a point, it would be greedy and wasteful for me to keep that many for myself.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *IGIG2 (3/23/2009)*Dang you are on fire!!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown How deep of water have ya been finding them in? You sure are killing me, been itching to go but everything always seems to come up, but it will happen soon. Thanks for the report and :takephoto my boys and I sure enjoy the photos.


All of them came out of 2' of water or less.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Respect for you as a flounder gigger...... Yes....

Respect for you as a sportsman............. NO...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *redfish99999 (3/25/2009)*Respect for you as a flounder gigger...... Yes....
> 
> Respect for you as a sportsman............. NO...


I kinda figured I would catch some flack from this posting these pics. Apparently you didn't read the entire post. I still enjoy the fun factor of it just as much as the next person but after a while it gets kinda expensive so I just did what I thought was necessary to offset the cost.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Kill em all!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i have the same license and let me tell ya, i have yet to get my limit in the last few years do to gill netters in my favorite spot. so i got my license for diving. the marine police said as long as i get them it is fine. and i am going to kill em all! congrats. it gets expensive and it does/will help pay for the trip.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Five Prongs, it sounds to me like you went and bought the permits you need and there is "nothing" wrong at all about folloing the rules set forth by the law! I am always envious to open up one of your posts because your pics usually will hvae the amount I might be able to catch all season. I would keep my head up and go stick some more! I was curious about the post saying he had some guys in his spot with a Gill Net. That's odd! Anyway, great job and pics!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Pacesetter (3/24/2009)*If you fish for a livingI could understand killing that many. If not I just don't get it if it is more than you could eat in 2-3 meals.


Whats wrong with keeping that many fish. We fill the freezer to the top with flounder in the winter. Hell if is like anyone else that fishes he probably has big fish frys for his buddies and family. Hell he might be able to eat 30 fish in a fry. I know we have a time or two. If the man is within his LEGAL limit leave him alone.



> *redfish99999 (3/25/2009)*Respect for you as a flounder gigger...... Yes....
> 
> Respect for you as a sportsman............. NO...


Hell its pretty bad when you cant post a fishing report on a Fishing Forum. Everyone is a freakin expert. Kinda shitty to down a mans catch.

Congrats on the catch and thanks for the report.:clap


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Very Nice. I haven't seen that many flounder in a long while. More power to you. Hope you fill your freezer.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

> *SplitTine (3/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Pacesetter (3/24/2009)*If you fish for a livingI could understand killing that many. If not I just don't get it if it is more than you could eat in 2-3 meals.
> ...


My thoughts exactly...a gallon zip lock bag filled with fish and water...stick 'em in the freezer and they'll hold and be just like fesh for a WHILE. We always stock up and have big fish frys. It's gotten where you don't even want to post anything any more! To muchreticule.

Again 5 prongs...NICE CATCH!!!:letsdrink


----------



## 50mullet (Sep 18, 2008)

jealousy has definitely set in. 

and dont worry about the idiotic comments by the treehuggers. if'n you woulda brought along 3 fellas with you and stuck 36, those idiots would still cry foul. 

keep posting for us REAL fishermen and dont worry about the haters.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys.:letsdrink At leastI have still got a fewof friends on here.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Kill 'em while you can.....April 15th is coming, and after that my damn truck is gonna get tired of being parked at a boat ramp. And as far as the fellows giving you hell about your numbers....well, as they say...some can, so they do. Others can't, so they bitch. :letsdrink


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *johnboatjosh (3/27/2009)*Kill 'em while you can.....April 15th is coming, and after that my damn truck is gonna get tired of being parked at a boat ramp. And as far as the fellows giving you hell about your numbers....well, as they say...some can, so they do. Others can't, so they bitch. :letsdrink


I hear ya BIG DOG, I hear ya!!! You have still got that guided trip I promised you. As I have said before, "Just Say When."


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

From your other post..

quote]*Five Prongs Of Fury (3/27/2009)* You won't have to worry about me pursuing a commercial license in FL as they aren'tvery friendly pricewise on theirpermits forNon-Residents anyway. Its not worth my time or money.[/quote]

Jealousy has definitely set in. I'm glad your not hunting FL flounder. I've seen what you can do with a gig! Now, can I come over and fish with you? 

Thanks for the post. You had a great night.


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

Great mess of fish! Too bad some people can't just say congratulations. I haven't had any luck with the fish or turkeys. I like eating both....


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope they make the limit 2 per person and 18 inches long.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *truth (4/6/2009)*I hope they make the limit 2 per person and 18 inches long.


I guess everybody is entitled to their own opinion. Mine just doesn't mesh well with others.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (4/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *truth (4/6/2009)*I hope they make the limit 2 per person and 18 inches long.
> ...


i've got no problem with the way you flounder...if I want 20, I just get 10 before midnight and 10 after.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *stickmyshare (4/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (4/6/2009)*
> ...


Not everybody thinks like that. All I have got to say is that if you know where to look they are still out there. No more or no less than what there has always been.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (4/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *stickmyshare (4/6/2009)*
> ...


Now you see why I like to gig flounder, I can't even get these guys to bite ona "live bait" like that.You are right though...they are in the same spots I've always got 'em. Plus I've branched out closer to home and found someother consistent spots.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *stickmyshare (4/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (4/6/2009)*
> ...


Be careful. I brought up the 10 before and 10 after midnight procedure on here one time and got hammered by all the forum PETA members.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (4/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *stickmyshare (4/6/2009)*
> ...


You are right. All they do is sit around and wait for something to pounce on. I always enjoyed posting pics of the catch on here for others that weren't able to go as often as they would like, but with the ever mounting load of BULLSHIT you catch for doing so it just isn't worth the trouble anymore.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (4/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (4/7/2009)*
> ...


if they think you are the reason they don't gig a limit every night they go, they are sadly mistaken. i don't always get a limit either. Unless I'm stupid enough to follow right behind you, it's not your fault.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

You know what I wouldn't worry one least bit about the negative crap. You are not doing anything illegal . So who the hell are they to post a damn thing other than congrats or just not post at all. If they don't like legal fishing then they need to stay out of the fishing reports we don't want to hear your negative .02 cents. You are not the Flounder Police . That was a really nice catch of Flounder and have showed the picture to several friends and hate to see you pull it because some don't know how to respect others.


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree a 100 percent if its legal go with it. I enjoy see all the post of peoplegetting the job done. I'm 200 plus miles from the salt of the gulf and it gives me an idea when the time is right to try and make a trek south. We talk about the forum alot at work and enjoy seeing the photos of everybodys adventures. I finally got my genny and lights, just have to fab. a bracket for the trolling motor and I will be headingsouth trying to get it done!! So pleasekeep the reports coming. Best of luck to all.


----------

